# Opinions on this photo?



## metcwill333 (Dec 28, 2015)

For anyone wondering, it's the top of a snowglobe.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think this photo accomplishes much. It wasn't thought provoking. I've never tried, but I think a shot into the globe and giving it the small world effect would be cool.


----------



## AKUK (Dec 28, 2015)

From an abstract point of view, it holds the viewers attention for a little bit, simply trying to work out what it is. Other than that, I wouldn't say it has much appeal from a photographic standpoint personally. 

From a "technical" point of view, the object to the right is distracting. You have a symmetrical object, framed in the middle of the image. The object on the right unbalances it. The fingerprints on the surface of the glass also detract from the presentation. Whenever shooting shiny/reflective objects like this, always give them a wipe down with a soft cloth. 

Overall a step in the right direction, in that you are actively trying to look at things in a different way. Perhaps a more interesting subject matter or a more creative approach would help?


----------



## metcwill333 (Dec 28, 2015)

AKUK said:


> From an abstract point of view, it holds the viewers attention for a little bit, simply trying to work out what it is. Other than that, I wouldn't say it has much appeal from a photographic standpoint personally.
> 
> From a "technical" point of view, the object to the right is distracting. You have a symmetrical object, framed in the middle of the image. The object on the right unbalances it. The fingerprints on the surface of the glass also detract from the presentation. Whenever shooting shiny/reflective objects like this, always give them a wipe down with a soft cloth.
> 
> Overall a step in the right direction, in that you are actively trying to look at things in a different way. Perhaps a more interesting subject matter or a more creative approach would help?


Thanks for your input!


----------

